# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Аренда автомобиля

## Сергей Петров

Посоветуйте проверенную компанию где можно недорого взять в аренду автомобиль.

----------


## Аркадий

Я бы вам посоветовал такого рода компанию искать на сайтах с объявлениями.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я тоже долгое время искал проверенную компанию где можно взять в аренду автомобиль по приемлемой цене и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://rent-truck.by там и беру время от времени.

----------

